# Importance of Golf Shoes?



## Jugemc (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone im a beginner golfer. I just recently bought my first golf set. I'm just wondering how much golf shoes really help playing. Currently i wear my running shoes on the course but my dads friend who is a long time golfer said that golf shoes are extremely important. Is this true? Why? Will the 40 dollar sports authority pair work as well as other pairs? 
Thanks


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

My take: 

Golf shoes help stability - which improves your swing, which should improve you game.  At least in theory that is how they are supposed to help. 

Street shoes are fine for now if the budget doesn't allow it, but golf shoes look cool and give off the appearance that you "mean business"

The only tip that I can offer on the golf shoes is make sure you are comfortable in them. Try on a few different brands or sizes to get an idea of what you like. Because there is nothing worse than having a sore foot while you get to the 8th hole (out of 18)


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree with srothfuss. The golf shoes are pretty important to allow you to swing harder and keep yourself firmly planted. These days, there are inexpensive shoes available in the $30 range that are great value and well enough made that you shouldn't expect blisters.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, I'll give you the dissenting opinion. I haven't worn shoes that were made for golf for about 15 years. Two reasons... first I never found a pair that was really comfortable on the course, and second, I think that the good ones are outrageously overpriced. I currently use a pair of Rebok Walkers for golf, and I don't slip ever. I honestly believe that a good pair of cross trainers with fairly aggressive soles will keep you as stable as any soft spike golf shoes, and can be worn for everyday as well. I doubt that I will ever own another pair of dedicated golf shoes. :thumbsdown:


----------

